# estimating software



## rocco (Oct 17, 2005)

I would like to hear what you guys use for estimating software. I use quickbooks for my bills and such but need software specifically for painting estimates. Thanks.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

*Eagle Bid Estimating software*

We use Eagle Bid by Len Fife, very easy to add your production rates
gives ya unit pricing as well.

For residential a great program is Estimate Paint Pro, email me for the link, I have not made 15 posts yet.

Or search on gogle for Painting Pro Estimating Software
I am all for any software that helps 99% of painters to relize they do not charge enough for there work........  



tell them Nick
sent ya.............

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Look right here.


----------



## Cat_painter (Feb 22, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Look right here.



Link doesn't work.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Cat_painter said:


> Link doesn't work.


Thanks, I think I fixed it.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I currently use Devwave's Estimate Works Pro. This is a great software and they are updating it all the time. I am AGAIN testing another beta version of a future release, and I must say, it gets better every time. They can be found at www.devwave.com 

There is also the Paint Estimator Pro software, but it is EXTREMELY pricey, and I honestly don't think it's worth the price for it's limited capabilities. They have recently updated the program as well, and are now charging $999 for one license. It will cost more if you want to use it on more than one machine, but you can use it on a PDA also. However, I'm not convinced they have a worthwhile product because of what I saw before they updated it. The kind of money they are talking for the program is rediculous in my mind. It was a crazy amount as it was before at $269, but now $999, they can keep that crap.


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

how or do you use these programs effectively on resto's/repaints, pertaining to exteriors.shaving,sanding,spot prime,caulking,re-glazing etc..

are they just for painting kind of like books in the automotive industry,do you still have to plug in YOUR own estimated hrs for such above things?how exactly do they work?

it seems like the last tool a paint contractor should have/need!


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

farrellpainting said:


> how or do you use these programs effectively on resto's/repaints, pertaining to exteriors.shaving,sanding,spot prime,caulking,re-glazing etc..
> 
> are they just for painting kind of like books in the automotive industry,do you still have to plug in YOUR own estimated hrs for such above things?how exactly do they work?
> 
> it seems like the last tool a paint contractor should have/need!


With production rates, example---power sanding claps--25-50 sq ft an hour, caulking 1/8 opening---75-100 lf an hr. Only you know what your production rates are.


----------



## needham (Jan 20, 2007)

cprsoft.com........I just found this on google (paintcostestimater) and this little prgram seems to be awsome!! I downloaded the free trail version and playing with it over the last hour.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

needham said:


> cprsoft.com........I just found this on google (paintcostestimater) and this little prgram seems to be awsome!! I downloaded the free trail version and playing with it over the last hour.


I have it, but material ratio is nuts..............does not match up with labor.


----------



## lmcgrew79 (Apr 25, 2005)

Quickbooks to for bills and to save estimates and invoicing, Microsoft excel for production rates and take off. Any thing out of the norm we use pdca guide for production rates.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

qb's for everything here.


----------



## farrellpainting (Feb 24, 2007)

THINKPAINTING said:


> With production rates, example---power sanding claps--25-50 sq ft an hour, caulking 1/8 opening---75-100 lf an hr. Only you know what your production rates are.


think

so its just the ease of being able to plug in YOUR own production #'s into a computer??you have a 100% differential for sanding,and caulking wtf?are you sealing horizontals!my cheap printed grid does just the same w/o making me look too overpriced when walking around the house with a laptop or pda, if my estimate is the highest bid!on more than 90% of my jobs i have a change order,and im usually expensive!but that thing might make you look like your going over board.also how does the program figure ladder moves for each stage of the process???i make four eyeball trips around the property for prep and reglaze,prime,caulk,and finish,all taking ladder moves into consideration.then i add 1hr for setup/cleanup for each day im there going by man hrs capable of working .shutters vary by, prep old or paint&hang new ,but still get worked into total man hrs.i dont make/expect any actual pure profit just MY man hrs covered to get the job done right! i guess im just a newbie old schooler?

i have'nt ever used one of these programs,but it seems like just another money maker,possibly for contractors,but mostly for the software engineers!i cant type me shakin my head!!!


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

farrellpainting said:


> think
> 
> so its just the ease of being able to plug in YOUR own production #'s into a computer??you have a 100% differential for sanding,and caulking wtf?are you sealing horizontals!my cheap printed grid does just the same w/o making me look too overpriced when walking around the house with a laptop or pda, if my estimate is the highest bid!on more than 90% of my jobs i have a change order,and im usually expensive!but that thing might make you look like your going over board.also how does the program figure ladder moves for each stage of the process???i make four eyeball trips around the property for prep and reglaze,prime,caulk,and finish,all taking ladder moves into consideration.then i add 1hr for setup/cleanup for each day im there going by man hrs capable of working .shutters vary by, prep old or paint&hang new ,but still get worked into total man hrs.i dont make/expect any actual pure profit just MY man hrs covered to get the job done right! i guess im just a newbie old schooler?
> 
> i have'nt ever used one of these programs,but it seems like just another money maker,possibly for contractors,but mostly for the software engineers!i cant type me shakin my head!!!


Those were just examples there are many benifits to an estimating program. I have rates built in for everything you said, been estiaming repaints for over 30 yrs. Order the PDCA estimating guide or Dan Gleaseons estimaing repaint book from 25 yrs ago.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

rocco said:


> I would like to hear what you guys use for estimating software.


I have three loaded up on the computer
I use none
None seem to really work out for me


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> I think I fixed it.


:no: 
Linky still no worky


----------



## Cat_painter (Feb 22, 2007)

slickshift said:


> :no:
> Linky still no worky



Ok now that is REALLY strange. He fixed it yesterday and it DID work now it don't hmmmm. Theres a ghost in the computer whooooooooo


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

OK, forget the link. Just do like I did, and click the search button. Type in 'estimating software', and there you go.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> ...click the search button. Type in 'estimating software'....


Probably what new guy should've done before posting
 
Must be time for the "How To Post In A Forum" Video again

rocco, other n00bs, volume up and pay attention please:

Posting And You


:laughing:


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Total Work Flow- Best thing going from the first call to the final payment. This is the BEST:clap:


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

premierpainter said:


> Total Work Flow- Best thing going from the first call to the final payment. This is the BEST:clap:


I checked this out and was quite impressed, then I saw the price...granted, you can write it off, but $2500....not quite in the budget yet

I'm sure the price will go way down as it becomes common to carry these things around, which is bound to happen quicker than we think


----------



## cavwick paintin (Apr 21, 2007)

dont use software . old school here


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> I checked this out and was quite impressed, then I saw the price...granted, you can write it off, but $2500....not quite in the budget yet
> 
> I'm sure the price will go way down as it becomes common to carry these things around, which is bound to happen quicker than we think


Who told you that number. It is $750 plus a monthly of $25 per user.


----------



## Subs (Mar 21, 2021)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Those were just examples there are many benifits to an estimating program. I have rates built in for everything you said, been estiaming repaints for over 30 yrs. Order the PDCA estimating guide or Dan Gleaseons estimaing repaint book from 25 yrs ago.


The PDCA estimating guide is great. The PDCA is now called the PCA. It looks like a good organization.


----------

